# Rattling and Calling...



## mlrusch (Oct 28, 2006)

I know this has probable already been talked about but I have a situation. According to what I have been seeing on trail cam and scouting since early July. My buck to doe ratio seems to be about 1:2. Not all mature bucks by any means. Should I try to rattle or grunt and doe bleat. When is the time to start? What weather conditions usually work best? Is rattling even a viable option around Minnesota and ND? thanks for any input.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

It's usually around mid Oct depending on the weather, and yes, grunting, bleating, and rattling are very effective when used at the right time. Once you notice the bigger bucks off on their own is when I usually start. Small bucks seem to spar a lot so I wouldn't go by that. When you see the bigger ones around alone, running of smaller bucks, chasing does I would use all those tactics.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Everything but bleats.

"The Can" deer call should be renamed "The Repellent". Never had a positive response with it.

I generally wait a little longer, end of october ill start using some VERY LIGHT rattling and a few grunts. By the first of Nov than ill really start getting aggressive with them.


----------



## wingtipped (Oct 5, 2005)

I only use the can call. It is the only call that I have had any luck with. I use it at all times of the year early, rut and late season. i have called in bucks and does during all those times.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

barebackjack, I tipped that can over twice couple years ago, and it brought in the biggest buck I've shot with my bow. It works, but only during the right time of year, right before the rut kicks in...


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I used the can on a big boy bird doggin some doe scent he was coming in from a distance so I tipped the can over and he turned around and ran back out of range, back to where he was finding scent. If I wouldn't of used the can I would have had him in for sure. So yes it's all about using it at the right time.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I still think it sucks. Like I said, never had a positive response, even in the rut.

If you drill out the inside noise making part, you can blow into it and it makes a fair coyote call.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

barebackjack said:


> If you drill out the inside noise making part, you can blow into it and it makes a fair coyote call.


 :eyeroll:


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> I still think it sucks. Like I said, never had a positive response, even in the rut.
> 
> If you drill out the inside noise making part, you can blow into it and it makes a fair coyote call.


I agree, I think it's a piece of junk, won't find it in my pack anymore. I haven't had anything positive come of it, just stick with the basic grunts & rattling--


----------



## CoteauViewKiller (Sep 15, 2009)

The can does work........ It has to be the right time and it has to the right situation but it does work. If you have a lot of compititon for does in a particular area, then the can is money....... if there is little competition it's is the complete oposite. If you have a dense population of bucks and you still aren't getting a response....... then I would probably take a minute or two and think about your scent control. You will NOT consistently kill mature deer if you aren't paying attention to scent control. Use it at the right time, It will work!!!


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

i've had great luck with the can although i don't use it by tipping it upside down. hold it with the hole pointing down and slowly blow through it. a much smoother sound. i've had great luck bringing in bucks with it.


----------

